# Put on smoker straight from refrigerator???



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

Y'all are the smartest, friendliest folks I know. You are willing to share......I LISTEN.  Do you put your meat straight from refrigerator --in order to get more smoke because possibly cold meat absorbs more smoke  OR let it sit on counter to warm up a little?????


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 23, 2020)

Personally I don't see a benefit of setting large cuts of meat out to raise temp. I do however bring my steaks close to room temp. Seems to help with tenderness and more even cooking


----------



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

Jake--you're the best----Thank you for the Umpteen time...


----------



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

Now if you could only get your brother out of California to join the rest of us God-fearing rednecks................(just kidding)


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 23, 2020)

And heck I don't really even know if there is a true benefit for steak. Just what my grand dad tought me and I've always done it


----------



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

18 years with same woman. AND i THOUGHT SHE WAS YOUR DAUGHTER


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 23, 2020)

I usually put meats on the counter after I get everything setup with the smoker, while I wait for cook temp to get where it need to be.  Most of the time 10-15 minutes on the counter.  I have done direct from the fridge to the smoker and not noticed any difference in the finished product.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 23, 2020)

Millberry said:


> 18 years with same woman. AND i THOUGHT SHE WAS YOUR DAUGHTER


Lol I'll tell her you said that. She turns 40 in may


----------



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I usually put meats on the counter after I get everything setup with the smoker, while I wait for cook temp to get where it need to be.  Most of the time 10-15 minutes on the counter.  I have done direct from the fridge to the smoker and not noticed any difference in the finished product.


Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to me........so nice


----------



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol I'll tell her you said that. She turns 40 in may


I THINK Jan 1st is my 40th anniversary---after 8 years of dating......Still in love


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't believe there's any difference in final results... I think it just helps temps from dropping so much and getting back up to cooking temps quicker...

Jake..  as far as steaks go...  especially thinner ones ... I keep them as cold as possible as I like a good char on the outside...  If they are really cold it takes longer to cook giving them more time to get that char on the outside before the inside gets to desired temps ...  When set out to come up to room temp...  It's that much closer to being at desired finish temp ... I use a SCREAM'N hot fire to cook them on ...


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2020)

7 Myths About Cooking Steak That Need to Go Away
					

We're going to put to rest seven of the most stubborn myths about grilling steaks, and hopefully come out the other end as better—or at the very least, slightly less frustrated—people.




					www.seriouseats.com


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2020)

Myth: Let Meat Come To Room Temp Before Cooking
					

Do not bring your meat to room temperature before cooking it. That is a myth that poses a food safety risky. Letting meat sit at room temperature for a few minutes may be OK, but it's safer and better to simply take your meat from the refrigerator to the cooker. Here's why.



					amazingribs.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 23, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Personally I don't see a benefit of setting large cuts of meat out to raise temp. I do however bring my steaks close to room temp. Seems to help with tenderness and more even cooking


I'm with Jake.


----------



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I don't believe there's any difference in final results... I think it just helps temps from dropping so much and getting back up to cooking temps quicker...
> 
> Jake..  as far as steaks go...  especially thinner ones ... I keep them as cold as possible as I like a good char on the outside...  If they are really cold it takes longer to cook giving them more time to get that char on the outside before the inside gets to desired temps ...  When set out to come up to room temp...  It's that much closer to being at desired finish temp ... I use a SCREAM'N hot fire to cook them on ...


Thank you sooooo much. I almost "worship" opinions from this forum.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 23, 2020)

I go from fridge to smoker most of the time I see no advantage to letting it sit out. The colder it is the longer it has to develop the smoke ring which you can't taste nor does it really do anything for the meat but many of us sure like to see it


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 23, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> I go from fridge to smoker most of the time I see no advantage to letting it sit out. The colder it is the longer it has to develop the smoke ring which you can't taste nor does it really do anything for the meat but many of us sure like to see it


That’s where I am. Agreed


----------



## WV_Crusader (Nov 23, 2020)

I don’t unless it’s steak which I just started this year. I do think it gives a better cooking profile when doing a reverse sear....but maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> I go from fridge to smoker most of the time I see no advantage to letting it sit out. The colder it is the longer it has to develop the smoke ring which you can't taste nor does it really do anything for the meat but many of us sure like to see it


I noticed that folks worship that smoke ring.. Do you get good smoke taste going straight from refrigerator to smoker?--or do you think it matters? Thank you for your reply


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 23, 2020)

When I do brisket, I pull it from the fridge, unwrap, trim, and rub it as my coals and fire are getting started and stabilized. It ends upon close to room temp. 

Aaron Franklin warms beef to room temperature. He feels it gives a more even cook. 

My room temperature brisket turns out pretty good. Here's one I did a few days ago.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 23, 2020)

That said, I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 23, 2020)

Millberry said:


> I noticed that folks worship that smoke ring.. Do you get good smoke taste going straight from refrigerator to smoker?--or do you think it matters? Thank you for your reply



If you put around 40 degree meat into the smoker rather than 65 or 70 degree meat it stands to reason the longer it takes in the smoker to get to a certain internal temperature the more smoke flavor it will have.  Some people will try to tell you the meat stops taking in smoke at around 140 degrees but that is not correct the smoke ring stops forming but it will take in smoke as long as smoke is applied.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 23, 2020)

That 7 myths article says it all.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2020)

I find no benefit and in the case of Poultry...Sitting on the counter, in a 90°+ Kitchen, is asking for trouble. If I am Dry Brining meat, I will let that sit out for an hour...JJ


----------



## Millberry (Nov 24, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> When I do brisket, I pull it from the fridge, unwrap, trim, and rub it as my coals and fire are getting started and stabilized. It ends upon close to room temp.
> 
> Aaron Franklin warms beef to room temperature. He feels it gives a more even cook.
> 
> ...


Beautimus !!!!!!!!!!!!  WOW!


----------



## Millberry (Nov 24, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I find no benefit and in the case of Poultry...Sitting on the counter, in a 90°+ Kitchen, is asking for trouble. If I am Dry Brining meat, I will let that sit out for an hour...JJ


Thank you!


----------



## mike243 (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't see how a large cut of meat could ever hit room  temp in 3-4 hours, I have always fridge to smoker with only a stop to put a rub on,  always great results,  and if you like rare steaks DONT LET the STEAKS come to ROOM temp.  the goal is to keep the center from cooking  so keep it cold as possible, for a more uniform temp thru out  bring to room temp


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2020)

Fridge to smoker here too!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 24, 2020)

Yup same here fridge to smoker. Lot of good suggestions here. But my favorite reply is a lot of what is said on here comes down to personal preference.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks for the like Displaced Texan it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Millberry (Nov 24, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Fridge to smoker here too!
> Al


Thank you----with the elctric smoker gathering dust, I may can put cold meat on the WSM


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 24, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like Displaced Texan it is appreciated.
> 
> Warren


You bet, sir, and as well for yours!


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 26, 2020)

Yep, fridge to smoker with a stop off for some rub.  No reason to let it warm up, especially the larger pieces.  If it takes an hour in a 225+ degree oven for the inside to get to room temp, then sitting on the counter in ~75 degrees means nothing but bacteria growth on the outside unless you have salt on it to inhibit the growth.  
For steaks that are only an inch thick... that's another discussion entirely.

See below for my last butt smoke.  More importantly, you can see going from 40 to 80 degrees was about an hour.


----------



## Millberry (Nov 26, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> Yep, fridge to smoker with a stop off for some rub.  No reason to let it warm up, especially the larger pieces.  If it takes an hour in a 225+ degree oven for the inside to get to room temp, then sitting on the counter in ~75 degrees means nothing but bacteria growth on the outside unless you have salt on it to inhibit the growth.
> For steaks that are only an inch thick... that's another discussion entirely.
> 
> See below for my last butt smoke.  More importantly, you can see going from 40 to 80 degrees was about an hour.
> ...


Thank You!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks for the like SecondHandSmoker it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

